
Kodak to Retire Kodachrome - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/23/technology/companies/23kodak.html?hpw
======
shard
A sad sad day for photographers. I recall seeing gorgeous prints of Steve
McCurry's Kodachrome photos on Cibachrome paper a few years ago. The beauty
was shocking compared to the film/paper commonly available nowadays.

~~~
anigbrowl
Party@Fujifilm though - their Velvia stock is regarded by many photographers
as the Kodachrome killer.

~~~
gaius
Not for skin tones it isn't. The last remaining slide film for people is
probably Fuji Astia.

------
JshWright
It is fitting that this would be announced during the month of Sol.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Fixed_Calendar>

------
gojomo
I heard the Paul Simon song in my head upon seeing the headline, even before
clicking through to see it mentioned in the first line of the article.

